# Good starter bow for a 12 yr old boy?



## BowN'Arrow (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello, My son is 12 years old. He has very skinny arms and weighs 81 pounds. He is about 4'8. What is a good starter bow for him? If you need more information just ask.

Also, sorry if this is in the wrong section. I JUST created this account.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Diamond razor edge, mission craze, pse rally, bear apprentice. I would try those 4 and see which one he likes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

PSE Chaos FC or a Browning Micro Adrenaline


----------



## T.A.P. SR. (Jan 27, 2009)

look at parker side kick grow with parker.
terry


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

go to a pro shop and get fit for length and wt, go from there. Dont overbow, but get something you can increase lbs when he is ready wich shouldnt take long with consistent practice.
All the bows mentioned above would be good choices, but i did notice the Mission Craze sure seems top heavy in the hand.
BTW if you want an idea for DL, measure him with arms outstretched fingertip to fingertip and divide by 2.5, but im sure you knew that.


----------



## RKCman (Sep 1, 2012)

I will agree with Rod - Diamond or Mission is the best way to go - looked at a lot of bows this summer and bought a Mission for my daughter and she loves it. And she is 11yrs. old and i got her the Menace instead of the Craze just for the balance and not so short and wiggly in her hand. Great bow for the price and strong enough to hunt with at 52lbs. maxed out. I am sure she will get another bow when she is 18 or so but this one will cover her till then.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

The Diamond will for him for years. But get him fitted by a pro shop and let him shoot as many as he can. Might like one better than the next.

set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## jramirez35 (Apr 27, 2012)

Start off by taking him to a pro shop or the closest Bass Pro/Cabelas and get him sized up for one. Everything out there that is made for a youth model is good and all have advantages and disadvantages that are for you to consider as the purchaser. one thing for sure, if it is not fitted for him and it proves more work than he is willing to put into it or it hurts him, he will put it down and never pick it back up again. we lose future hunters that way and IMO we are the real conservationists of the USA. Ok, off my soapbox now...get him fitted and let him shoot ALL OF THE BOWS previously mentioned. What is gonna feel good for him may feel weird to others. As a Parker rep, i can say to you that there is a "Grow Up with Parker" program that lets him pick from two different models that are going to start in the 20-40 lbs draw weight with a 18-28" draw length adjustment. Both these can be adjusted for him at the pro shop for his strength and size right now and as he grows you can adjust it without a bow press with a simple allen wrench. As he gets much stronger, you can pay $50 and upgrade the limbs to the 40-60lb draw...basically, a big boy bow for an additional $50 when the time is right instead of another $700 for a new one. He keeps the original pieces and can pass this one down to his son when that time comes. My sons both have the Parker Sidekick and have had them for over 7 years and we upgraded one already when he turned 16. Parker also has a lifetime warranty on the bow, no questions asked. Something for you to consider. good luck in the future with this, get him to a pro shop and properly fitted on whatever brand you are looking at, and get him hunting. PM me if you want more info as i dont want to spam up the forum.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

diamond razor edge would be the ticket we are running some specials on those if interested


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I got my 11 y.o. a Mission Craze 19 to 70lbs 20" to 30" he can shoot that bow till he wants to buy his own, and I actually like his bow, I'd shoot one.


----------

